# Red Roller



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I need to find an Oregon or Washington home for a red roller cock bird. I adopted him from the Multnomah County Animal Control in August, where he was taken after surviving a hawk strike.
He would really like to have a mate and settle down in a permanent loft.
__________________


----------



## tjad25 (Feb 6, 2012)

may i see pic? can he fly?


----------

